# Searching for options for good investments!!!



## Egil (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, I have a few months left in my company before I retire . and I would like to know about the options that I can consider for my retirement plan. I am taking about some real good investments so that I get my future secured (want it secured for the kids too). I have a few options that I can look up to like REI, mutual funds and stocks..but need a bit of advice from you to make a better decision.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Because A hunting and fishing forum is probably the best place to search for financial advice. Make an appointment with a certified financial advisor. Thats the best advice I can give.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

bigair said:


> Because A hunting and fishing forum is probably the best place to search for financial advice. Make an appointment with a certified financial advisor. Thats the best advice I can give.


You may be surprised at how many hunters and fishermen here are qualified for giving financial advice. Quite aq few actually. However, I'm not one of them.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Seeing that you're retiring, most advisors would probably suggest to have your money in low risk investments. All the lectuing i've heard has the same general recommendations: If you're more than 5-10 yrs from retirement, put your dough in higher risk/greater return investments. If the market takes a dump, you have the time to rebound and recover your losses.

If the investor is close (within a few years of retirement), switch your money to more stable/less risky options. If you lose a bunch this close to retirement, your portfolio may not recover fast enough for you to enjoy the intended benefits of a nest egg.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

The prices have come down in the last few years and should start to go up soon. I have 50 acres for sell, if interested PM me. It's not a good time to sell but I need to sell mine. I wish I could hang on to it because land is good of an investment in the long run.


----------



## MRocks (Aug 31, 2007)

Buy low, sell high.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Talk to an investment professional with a CFP or CFA behind his/her name. Retirement money is too important to waste time on BB know-it-alls.

NB


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Pm - sent


----------



## dugal (Aug 17, 2006)

I have an income property in NLP that will generate a good income if you have some capital to invest. 200 ft riverfront on the Crooked River with 2 houses and a small trailer park on highway frontage if you would like to relocate to Alanson MI. I wish I was that close to the golden years.


----------



## Darsy (Jul 24, 2008)

Well there are many options for investing. According to present situation real estate investment is the best option. I would like to tell you that when my friend had invested in real estate he was also not sure of the profits there but he recently had his real estate deals from IRA-401K and he was quite pleased with his investing. There are many things that you can look up in investing in real estate and I think that it will be profitable for you too.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

The big dip this week in the stock market and over the last 2.5 years will take 17 years for investments to recover-if then. 

I can understand why so many are after the FREE money but then invest in a volatile market??


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Darsy said:


> Well there are many options for investing. According to present situation real estate investment is the best option. I would like to tell you that when my friend had invested in real estate he was also not sure of the profits there but he recently had his real estate deals from IRA-401K and he was quite pleased with his investing. There are many things that you can look up in investing in real estate and I think that it will be profitable for you too.


Are you a real estate agent???

The root cause of all the financial turmoil on Main Street and Wall Street has been *greed* in the real estate market. Especially the widespread practice of floating "Ninja" loans, to people with no income, no jobs and no possiblity of ever paying them back.

Plenty of opportunities in real estate out there, but you better _know what your doing._

NB


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

CL-Lewiston said:


> The big dip this week in the stock market and over the last 2.5 years will take 17 years for investments to recover-if then.
> 
> I can understand why so many are after the FREE money but then invest in a volatile market??


How can you say it will take 17 years for the market to recover?

As to the posters question, find a good CFP.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I wont give you any real advice except to say diversify. I have several investments from stocks ,mutuals. bonds , real estate, precious metals. I am heeding my grandfathers advice. never put all your eggs in one basket, seems like some sound advice to me.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

CL-Lewiston said:


> The big dip this week in the stock market and over the last 2.5 years will take 17 years for investments to recover-if then.
> 
> I can understand why so many are after the FREE money but then invest in a volatile market??


 
Made some come back today. I dont swallow that 17 year prediction, the market can be very volatile and can swing fast in both direction. I use the market as a long term investment, as I do not day trade. As far as I am concerned this is the perfect time to buy as the stocks are low. you know buy low sell high.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

CL-Lewiston said:


> The big dip this week in the stock market and over the last 2.5 years will take 17 years for investments to recover-if then.


 
I've been in the financial services business for just about 20 years. The above "coffee shop" knowledge is the type of thing that gets people off course with their financial plan.

PLEASE bring your crystal ball into my office & we'll find a position for you!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

boy I sure hope it's not 17 years. I know i have a while before retiring but ouch. The last statement in my 401k had a smaller ending balance than the starting balance and that was with my weekly deposit and matching.... Been a tough couple of years but I have alot of shares (that's what I tell myself...)


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm investing in Michigan Cougar Pelts!:lol::lol:


----------



## jack01 (Oct 6, 2008)

Egil said:


> Hi everyone, I have a few months left in my company before I retire . and I would like to know about the options that I can consider for my retirement plan. I am taking about some real good investments so that I get my future secured (want it secured for the kids too). I have a few options that I can look up to like REI, mutual funds and stocks..but need a bit of advice from you to make a better decision.


Hi,

I believe that real estate, stocks and mutual funds all are good investment options. I just want to suggest to take advice from experts before investment.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah well,,,,lol this isn;t the place to ask. find the best financial advisor you can, the money you pay for hs service will be well spent.


Egil said:


> Hi everyone, I have a few months left in my company before I retire . and I would like to know about the options that I can consider for my retirement plan. I am taking about some real good investments so that I get my future secured (want it secured for the kids too). I have a few options that I can look up to like REI, mutual funds and stocks..but need a bit of advice from you to make a better decision.


----------



## flimsy031 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi,

I don't know much about Mutual Fund and Stock Investment options. 

However, I have invested my some earning in real estate.


----------

